# Como crear un simulador de circuitos electronicos



## luisklz (Ago 26, 2008)

Estoy trabajando en la creacion (lo estoy programando en builder) de un simulador básico de circuitos que tenga un entorno similar al de pspice. Necesito *toda* la ayuda que nos puedan suministrar.


----------



## luisklz (Sep 12, 2008)

Este es un proyecto en el que hay bastantes espectativas, y por ahora ya tenemos el entorno gráfico totalmente consolidado. Hay una librería para el lenguaje C++ llamada wxwidgets, que fue muy útil, queda mas que recomendada.


----------



## electrodan (Sep 12, 2008)

Podrias poner unos screenshots...


----------



## antuan136 (Sep 12, 2008)

bueno, yo conozco de un simulador que vi en colombia en la UTP (universidad tecnologica de Pereira) que no sè con el lenguaje lo hicieron pero funciona bien, aunque un poco limitado. Podes mirar alli en la pagina de www.utp.edu.co/~aacosta a ver que te puede servir. Etso esta en la seccion "libros"


----------



## luisklz (Sep 13, 2008)

los voy a subir dentro de poco porque le estoy haciendo unas pequeñas mejoras, electrodan.


----------



## luisklz (Sep 13, 2008)

gracias antuan136, es muy bueno aunque lo vi solo un poco, le voy a caharrear mas al codigo para ver que pueo tomar de ahi para el programa que estoy creando, por que todo lo que vea es de gran ayuda.


----------



## electrodan (Sep 13, 2008)

Hay un simulador que se llama Qucs, es gpl y tiene una versión en español.


----------



## luisklz (Sep 13, 2008)

huy gracias electrodan, muy buen aporte a la causa, pronto subiré los screenshots


----------



## kiko007 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hola:
 Yo tambien tengo un proyecto parecido y me haria falta que me ayudaran, si pueden donde puedo encontrar información referente a como programar simuladores electronicos o donde pudo en contrar codigo fuente de los mismo ok . Gracias


----------



## electrodan (Nov 6, 2009)

Busca entre los programas libres, de seguro puedes sacar de ellos buenas ideas.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Nov 6, 2009)

*disculpa, personalmente t recomiendo el Live Wire, es basico para crear circuitos y muy util para experimentar....*


----------



## kiko007 (Nov 9, 2009)

gracias a todos, pero lo que realmento necesito es la explicacion de como es que se programan estos simuladores ya que por lo que he buscado existen varias formas de hacerlo. En la web del simulador Qucs no dan el codigo fuente para descargarlo. Ya tengo el code del Oregano y lo estoy analizando, pero si algunos de ustedes tienen alguna informacion, tutorial, o web donde exista alguna referencia. Por favor. Mi proyecto es simple solo necesito programar (AND, OR, NOT, NAND, y NOR), ah! Estoy programando en C++ con Qt 4.5.


----------



## mariano22 (Nov 9, 2009)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> *disculpa, personalmente t recomiendo el Live Wire, es basico para crear circuitos y muy util para experimentar....*


 
aguante el livewire!


----------



## Humano (Nov 9, 2009)

Está muy bien esta iniciativa, pero creo que sería más interesante unir todas las fuerzas en un mismo proyecto y trabajar intensivamente sobre este.

Por ejemplo, una idea sería poner este proyecto en www.sourceforge.net, que es de donde salieron proyectos como emule, firefox, 7-zip, gimp y cosas así. Sacar una especie de estandar y que todo los interesados que trabajen sobre ese proyecto en mejorarlo y ponerle nuevas características.


----------



## felixls (Nov 11, 2009)

Para los usuarios de linux, pueden probar una modificación de ktechlab

http://piclinux.sourceforge.net/

saludos.


----------

